
NET Core 2.0 Preview Released - runesoerensen
https://www.microsoft.com/net/core/preview
======
runesoerensen
Release notes: [https://github.com/dotnet/core/blob/master/release-
notes/2.0...](https://github.com/dotnet/core/blob/master/release-
notes/2.0/2.0.0-preview1.md)

